# Construction Project Manager -133111



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

I have submitted for WA ss at May 29, 2013. It is 190 Skilled - Nominated STATE SPONSORSHIP APPLICATION. Nominated occupation Construction Project Manager -133111. How much time would WA take? Is it possible for me to avoid changes of July 1, 2013? My calculating point is 60 including WA ss point 5.

Expecting advice from applicant of 1331	Construction Managers.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

angelawest91 said:


> I kinda have the same feeling but can't really change now so I'm just going to go for it. Do you know any video relating to construction management? The link you posted have some insightful comments but there are a lot of contradictions, i'm looking for something more concrete.


I didn't get you. What are the contradictions?


----------



## sumtee (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all, 

I finally found a thread with applicants under construction project manager profession...!
I've also applied for qualification assessment in mid may and waiting for results.. Which may come any time soon..
I wanted to ask about overall job opportunities in Sydney- NSW for our profession..I am an Architect with project management post graduation and 6 yr. exp.
Pls. Let me know..

Cheers..!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sumtee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I finally found a thread with applicants under construction project manager profession...!
> I've also applied for qualification assessment in mid may and waiting for results.. Which may come any time soon..
> ...


You are welcome . :drum:
job opportunities in Sydney- NSW for our profession is very bright though I have applied for WA SS. Please visit seek.com and you will get the prospects of the profession.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumtee (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

My immigration consultant always say that ur profession is very much 'in Demand' nd I should not worry much bout the job ect. But So many experiences I've read on this portal which suggest getting a job in Aus. Is a Task...!

Normally seek or such job portal don't give exact picture, never the less will keep in touch & hope for the best..!
Thank u once again..

All the best.. Cheers..!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sumtee said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> My immigration consultant always say that ur profession is very much 'in Demand' nd I should not worry much bout the job ect. But So many experiences I've read on this portal which suggest getting a job in Aus. Is a Task...!
> 
> ...


Could you share your application time line here?


----------



## sumtee (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, 

Yes, I applied for qualification assessment mid May'13. Will appear for IELTS on 7 sept. 
as of now not decided to apply for SS, but depends on IESTS score..

Hope you are asking for the same.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*licensing or registration*

Dear folks,
I got my Grant on September 09, 2013 as Construction Project Manager -133111. My nominated state is Western Australia. My Query is ....
-Is there a mandatory licensing or registration requirement for this occupation in Western Australia?
-if yes, how much time required for it?

Any suggestion would be highly appreciated!

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear folks,
> I got my Grant on September 09, 2013 as Construction Project Manager -133111. My nominated state is Western Australia. My Query is ....
> -Is there a mandatory licensing or registration requirement for this occupation in Western Australia?
> -if yes, how much time required for it?
> ...


Congrats!!.....I am also 133111....so when u r planning to move?
I also applied for WA SS in the 1st week of this month but still no ans of sponsorship. what do u think of my time left??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mmn said:


> Congrats!!.....I am also 133111....so when u r planning to move?
> I also applied for WA SS in the 1st week of this month but still no ans of sponsorship. what do u think of my time left??


Well *mmn*, you will get your ans of sponsorship this week or highest next monday! 
I am planning to move end of january or first week of february 2014.
Good luck


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Well *mmn*, you will get your ans of sponsorship this week or highest next monday!
> I am planning to move end of january or first week of february 2014.
> Good luck


thanks, That's quite encouraging......Good luck with your journey!!


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Well *mmn*, you will get your ans of sponsorship this week or highest next monday!
> I am planning to move end of january or first week of february 2014.
> Good luck


you are almost RIGHT!! I got the WA-SS on Tuesday. Thanks for your prediction. Now what are the processes left for me??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mmn said:


> you are almost RIGHT!! I got the WA-SS on Tuesday. Thanks for your prediction. Now what are the processes left for me??


Hello *mmn[/B ],
Follow this Blog Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

Good luck with your visa application. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:*


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

I submitted my EOI for WA under 133111 (60 pts) on 1st October...waiting for initial contact...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> I submitted my EOI for WA under 133111 (60 pts) on 1st October...waiting for initial contact...


Welcome to this thread , *whatdoumean* .

What is your study background? I have a bachelor degree architecture.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Welcome to this thread , *whatdoumean* .
> 
> What is your study background? I have a bachelor degree architecture.


Thanks....I have a Master's in CM from the US...


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*Got Invitation*

Gys i got my EOI invitation on 4th October. But i am going to apply in the mid of next month as i have shortage of money as you may know now everyone has to pay for spouse and children fee also which is over 3000 aud . :noidea:


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Welcome to this thread , *whatdoumean* .
> 
> What is your study background? I have a bachelor degree architecture.


i am also B.Arch from BUET....where r u from and what's ur batch?


----------



## Raj02 (Jul 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear folks,
> I got my Grant on September 09, 2013 as Construction Project Manager -133111. My nominated state is Western Australia. My Query is ....
> -Is there a mandatory licensing or registration requirement for this occupation in Western Australia?
> -if yes, how much time required for it?
> ...


Hi Mithu,

Congrats on your visa grant.

I am also planning to move to Perth in Jan 2014, basically a civil engineer. Any idea how is the job opportunities for const professional in Perth?

Rgds,

Rajesh


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations !! Awaiting response for the last msg! Also curious to know abt opportunities in Melbourne


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Raj02 said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> Congrats on your visa grant.
> 
> ...


Hello Rajesh,
The job opportunities for const professional in Perth is better as lot of construction projects is in pipe-line.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mmn said:


> i am also B.Arch from BUET....where r u from and what's ur batch?


Hello mmn, 
I am from khulna University and 93 batch.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Congratulations !! Awaiting response for the last msg! Also curious to know abt opportunities in Melbourne


I know very little about opportunities in Melbourne as CPM. 
Hope some other folks share there experience here.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello mmn,
> I am from khulna University and 93 batch.



Good to hear that bro.....i'm of 92 batch BUET........i will be happy to keep in touch with u as we r from the same background looking for something 'absolutely new'.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mmn said:


> Good to hear that bro.....i'm of 92 batch BUET........i will be happy to keep in touch with u as we r from the same background looking for something 'absolutely new'.


Thats great! Hope we would meet in Perth someday, even could meet in Dhaka before I leave.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Thats great! Hope we would meet in Perth someday, even could meet in Dhaka before I leave.


yeah that will be great, giv me ur mobile no, i'll giv u a call n meet in any convenient place.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Unexpectedly received an invite for NSW 190....visa application lodged...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Unexpectedly received an invite for NSW 190....visa application lodged...


Great news!

WA is closed for 133111 so far as it is in schedule 2.
So NSW is a good choice.
Could you tell the procedure of NSW ss and time?


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Guys, just wanted to bump this thread. Anyone have luck finding work in Aus yet?

Hey btw, just for information...basic OHS training s required to enter a construction site in Australia. A national white card is issued on successful completion of training, and it must be carried at all times..just a heads up...

Does anyone have a list of companies?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Guys, just wanted to bump this thread. Anyone have luck finding work in Aus yet?
> 
> Hey btw, just for information...basic OHS training s required to enter a construction site in Australia. A national white card is issued on successful completion of training, and it must be carried at all times..just a heads up...
> 
> Does anyone have a list of companies?


You could try this site.......
Careers - Firm Construction


----------



## archindia (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi,
I have done my B.Arch from Mysore Univerity, India and then continued with My M.Arch from USA. I would like to apply for Construction Project manager skill as most of my recent work experience Can anybody inform me if VETASSES will consider a B.Arch degree for Construction Project manager role?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

archindia said:


> Hi,
> I have done my B.Arch from Mysore Univerity, India and then continued with My M.Arch from USA. I would like to apply for Construction Project manager skill as most of my recent work experience Can anybody inform me if VETASSES will consider a B.Arch degree for Construction Project manager role?
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry for late reply.
Yes Vetassess will consider as of mine , if your job description match with construction Project Manager 13311.


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

*Work experience*

Hi !!

Anyone applying for construction manager? 133111. I have sent my degree (BE + MS) in construction and 5 years work ex. 1 yr in India and 4 yrs in US of which 2 were internships. Wondering if they will give a positive assessment for all 5. Please share your experience!!

Thanks.

___________________
IELTS: 9, 7.5, 7.5, 8 Vetasses sub: June 08th, waiting response.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

axl84 said:


> Hi !!
> 
> Anyone applying for construction manager? 133111. I have sent my degree (BE + MS) in construction and 5 years work ex. 1 yr in India and 4 yrs in US of which 2 were internships. Wondering if they will give a positive assessment for all 5. Please share your experience!!
> 
> ...


i guess internship year that is required for degree award would not be counted as work experience....they count experience after degree award.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

whatdoumean said:


> Thanks....I have a Master's in CM from the US...


Hi

from which university do you have MS in CM??


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

axl84 said:


> Hi !!
> 
> Anyone applying for construction manager? 133111. I have sent my degree (BE + MS) in construction and 5 years work ex. 1 yr in India and 4 yrs in US of which 2 were internships. Wondering if they will give a positive assessment for all 5. Please share your experience!!
> 
> ...


Hi, what is your status with VET??


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

Useful info, thanks and congrats to the one that have got their PRs!

I am in the process of applying in 189 as 133111. Can you share your experiences? Did any of you thought to apply as an Eng? What helped you make the decision?

Also, any feedback on the job market receptivity?

Below my timeline which I am fastracking starting now 

Construction PM - 133111 | IELTS 16/AUG/2014: *8.0* | VET Advisory sent: 05/SEP/2014 | VET Advisory received: 17/SEP/2014 *POSITIVE* | VET sent: 30/OCT/2014 | VET received: ? |
PCC 1 requested: 28/NOV/2014 | PCC 1 received: ? | PCC 2 requested: ? | PCC 2 received: ?? | EOI: ?? | Medicals: ?? | Invite: ??? | Visa lodged: ???? | Grant: ?????


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi just got my invitation from EOI.... should file soon.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I lodged my Visa for 33111. Can anyone guide how to get a direct grant?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Submit all necessary documents upfront and get a direct grant.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Jus waiting for PCC USA


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks Mithu, how did you like Australia on you're first visit.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Ha ha ha. Now, I love this country.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

You are in Australia??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi VRS,
What is the status of your US PCC? Have you applied for 189?
I am still here in Dhaka, Bangladesh.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Ya applied yesterday


----------



## meme12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi guys!

I am new to this forum. I am currently studying Construction Project Management in Sydney. I have a 5yr Bachelor in Architecture and have 2 yrs full time work experience as an Associate Architect.

I need to know if I can apply for vetassess assessment for CPM - 133111. I have noticed a requirement of "Registration or licensing is required." on the abs.gov.au web site. Is this going to be a problem if I apply as a CPM? This is also a requirement for applying as an Architect - 232111. What should I do? As I do not have License for Construction project management or Architect. Is it possible to apply?

Ps. For those who have applied best of luck and for those who have succeed congrats.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Same query in multiple thread would not help you much rather spuming the forum, Jamil Sid .


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

abdelhameed said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am new to this forum.forum. I am civil Engineer my graduation project was Construction project management . I am currently studying Construction Project Management in my country (EGYPT)..I have 2 years experience till now as site engineer . I need to know if I can apply for vetassess assessment for CPM - 133111??


I think NO, as you still do not have a CM degree in your hand. I think you have CE degree and you need to apply to Engineers Australia.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

abdelhameed said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am new to this forum.forum. I am civil Engineer my graduation project was Construction project management . I am currently studying Construction Project Management in my country (EGYPT)..I have 2 years experience till now as site engineer . I need to know if I can apply for vetassess assessment for CPM - 133111??


You may try for 133112- Project*Builder.
Before full assessment submission at VETASSESS, you should take VETASSESS advisory service which will cost 133112 AUD 130 and you will get outcome within around two weeks.


----------



## abdelhameed (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks gus,
if i wait untill finish my construction diploma , can i apply for vaetessess with 3years experince as site enngineer !! For construction project manager, excuse me whats the diffrent between cpm and project builder? I hope to work in management career like cost, planning etc.. which i study and foucs on it, could you help me what's shall I do?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## abdelhameed (Dec 11, 2014)

VRS said:


> abdelhameed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys!
> ...


If I apply for Engineers Australia can I work as cost estimate, planning,controlling etc,,
Thanks in advance.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

axl84 said:


> Hi !!
> 
> Anyone applying for construction manager? 133111. I have sent my degree (BE + MS) in construction and 5 years work ex. 1 yr in India and 4 yrs in US of which 2 were internships. Wondering if they will give a positive assessment for all 5. Please share your experience!!
> 
> ...


hi, how is evertyhing, got your visa??


----------



## abdelhameed (Dec 11, 2014)

dear VRS,
could you tell me plz your degree and work experience if you don't mind. as i am civil engineer and have a diploma in project management is that enough to apply for construction project manager .
which is Better for my case EA or VETASSESS? 
thanks in advance


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

abdelhameed said:


> dear VRS,
> could you tell me plz your degree and work experience if you don't mind. as i am civil engineer and have a diploma in project management is that enough to apply for construction project manager .
> which is Better for my case EA or VETASSESS?
> thanks in advance


MS in CM, BE in CE, work exp of 4yrs7mnts.

I do not know if Diploma will be accepted. For CM profile, VETASSESS will do assessments. For CE profile, EA will do the assessments.

Hope it helps!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello all CPMs, how is it going??
Next CPMs are myself and Raina on the tracker!


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

VRS said:


> MS in CM, BE in CE, work exp of 4yrs7mnts.
> 
> I do not know if Diploma will be accepted. For CM profile, VETASSESS will do assessments. For CE profile, EA will do the assessments.
> 
> Hope it helps!


Not necessarily. CE was found by VET on my assessment to be closely related to the profession. EA would be applicable if you want to go for a Design-related career.

In my experience what makes-it-or-brakes-it for Construction PM is if you have managed people and the duties performed in each of the positions you've had in the past


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

gomarca said:


> Not necessarily. CE was found by VET on my assessment to be closely related to the profession. EA would be applicable if you want to go for a Design-related career.
> 
> In my experience what makes-it-or-brakes-it for Construction PM is if you have managed people and the duties performed in each of the positions you've had in the past


Thanks gomarca for your reply, indeed its a pleasure to know CEs assessment is done by VETASSESS. I have a long list of friends who are CEs but they find Engg. Aus. is too taxing with docs required by them.

But, as you did, we should go for VETs advisory letter before hand.

Thanks again.


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

VRS said:


> But, as you did, we should go for VETs advisory letter before hand.
> 
> Thanks again.


I agree! 

Now, regarding CO assignment. How long from Visa lodge should I expect that to happen?
The only missing piece in my case is the medicals.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

gomarca said:


> I agree!
> 
> Now, regarding CO assignment. How long from Visa lodge should I expect that to happen?
> The only missing piece in my case is the medicals.


Within 65 days bro


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Bros, did anyone of you had CO calling you or your offices in the past. Any complex situations for CPMs during the visa process. Please keep us updated. Thank you.


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

VRS said:


> Within 65 days bro


Thanks! 
Any idea how long it may take from that point provided all documentation, PCC and Medicals will be loaded. 
Once more thanks


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

gomarca said:


> Thanks!
> Any idea how long it may take from that point provided all documentation, PCC and Medicals will be loaded.
> Once more thanks


No more delay, if you front load everything you will get direct grant.


----------



## meme12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi guys

I recently sent a Vetassess advisory request. It came negative. But I am doubtful, should I proceed for the main application?

The reasons for my doubts are when I asked the question "Do I need to have a license before I apply to Immi? or is the License necessary to practice only?" their response was nothing related to licencing or registration the lady simply quoted the text from the ABS website the ANZSCO tasks. She did not reply to my question. Does any one here know about the license? 

She also said that B. Arch is not a highly relevant field of study. However I remember user Mithu applying with an Architecture degree. Bhai if you are reading this I would like your input. My job experience was as an Associate Architect but the tasks that I performed were exactly the tasks mentioned in ANZCO req. and that is exactly what I submitted in my ref letter and CV. She still thinks I am an unlikely candidate. Is is that my past position as an "Associate Architect" is the problem here?

Also I provided payslips of the last one year in official company letterhead as their requirements were. But she mentions a section saying I need to submit:
a. Payslips (ideally the first and the most recent)
b. Payment Summaries for taxation (bearing company and applicant name)
c. Taxation Records of Assessment (bearing company and applicant name)
d. Bank Statements showing at least two salary payments, your name and the
employer's name
e. Employment-linked insurance records (bearing company and applicant name)

I thought the payslips were enough. I did not earn enough to fall into the taxation category in my country. So how can I provide tax records?

All other documents I submitted were okay and correct to my knowledge. I am looking for advice. What do you guys think should I proceed? I think I do have all the right documents from my education institute and from my job of 2.5 yrs. 

If someone wants to see my negative advisory reply for details please tell me I shall mail them to you.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

meme12 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I recently sent a Vetassess advisory request. It came negative. But I am doubtful, should I proceed for the main application?
> 
> ...


Hi

I can only tell based on my experience. Vetassess did accept my study (B.Eng Architecture) as highly relevant.
After I finished uni I worked as a Site Construction Manager and although this role did match about 90 to 95% of the Anzco tasks they did not accept this as skilled employment/not closely related.
However, they did access my later emplyoments as highly relevant but these roles stated "(Senior) Project Manager" on the statement/reference letter. 
So I can only assume that it has to do with your job title "Associate Architect".

I also submitted only payslips (2) for some positions, jus random ones and they did accept it.
Is there a chance to speak to someone else?


----------



## meme12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Ben,

That was what I suspected at first too its the job title. So I am thinking of applying through AACA now. How ever if I get rejected by AACA also is it possible to apply as a Architectural Draftsperson? I only ask this because VETASSESS Advisory now has my reference letter which does not state any drafting experience. Therefore when I apply in the future does any of these past documents have any impact on my future assessment. 
Also can one apply for a VETASSESS assessment more than once?
Just to be clear I have only applied for advisory service not the assessment yet.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

meme12 said:


> Thanks Ben,
> 
> That was what I suspected at first too its the job title. So I am thinking of applying through AACA now. How ever if I get rejected by AACA also is it possible to apply as a Architectural Draftsperson? I only ask this because VETASSESS Advisory now has my reference letter which does not state any drafting experience. Therefore when I apply in the future does any of these past documents have any impact on my future assessment.
> Also can one apply for a VETASSESS assessment more than once?
> Just to be clear I have only applied for advisory service not the assessment yet.


I would expect you to fail as an Architect as well as a Draftsperson too as I understod that your tasks referred to in the ref letter pretty much match the CPM tasks, don't they!?
Or are you thinking of pretending to be something you are not? That would be fraud!

My advice would be to speak to someone else at Vetassess. If it is only the job title and you really are an experienced CPM there should be a way. Do I understand you right that you have "only" 2,5 yrs experience anyway. If that is the case think of chnaging job role work for 2,5 yrs and start applying then.


----------



## meme12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Im sry if my question came off wrong. I am against fraud by all means. The resume and documents that I submitted to vetassess advisory only has tasks realated to CPM that I performed in the company. I did not include my drafting or architectural design tasks as I thought it was irrelevant at the time. 
Most modern firms have different people performing different jobs. In my office we had 3 assiciate architects who did design and construction in the traditional linear method. Designed and drafted with client. Then tendered then took the project into construction and completion. All performed by me, assisted by engineers, contractors, accountants and requisitors. Each project was assigned to each of us from inception to completition. Therefore I assume this expererience gives me the ability to apply as a draftsman, architect or CPM. Additionally I am currently working as a draftsman and studying CPM in Sydney.
Since Aaca does not verify job experience only the architectural degree so that is also something I considered. Also if I decide to apply as a draftsman which a lot of ppl in this forum has done after being rejected by aaca and hv successfully completed migration, will vetassess accept my new cv with the updated job experience of drafting skills? Or will they refer to my cv from the advisory submission? Given these 3 options I am trying to determine if I can apply to all 3 paths as a failsafe one after the other.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mmn said:


> Congrats!!.....I am also 133111....so when u r planning to move?
> I also applied for WA SS in the 1st week of this month but still no ans of sponsorship. what do u think of my time left??


Hi, I got my grant on 17/Feb... will be moving to Sydney on 17/Mar/15.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have one friend he is an Architecture Engineer and he wants to apply for the assessment , but i can't figure out under which ANZSCO code should he apply. Any Idea ??

below more details about his work experience:



> He worked as Building Engineer in construction company doing:
> 
> Building Engineer in the Engineering department
> - Coordination Engineer in the Engineering department of
> ...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Try anyone from these two.....
Construction Project Manager 133111
Project Builder 133112


----------



## paki girl (Oct 26, 2014)

meme12 said:


> Im sry if my question came off wrong. I am against fraud by all means. The resume and documents that I submitted to vetassess advisory only has tasks realated to CPM that I performed in the company. I did not include my drafting or architectural design tasks as I thought it was irrelevant at the time.
> Most modern firms have different people performing different jobs. In my office we had 3 assiciate architects who did design and construction in the traditional linear method. Designed and drafted with client. Then tendered then took the project into construction and completion. All performed by me, assisted by engineers, contractors, accountants and requisitors. Each project was assigned to each of us from inception to completition. Therefore I assume this expererience gives me the ability to apply as a draftsman, architect or CPM. Additionally I am currently working as a draftsman and studying CPM in Sydney.
> Since Aaca does not verify job experience only the architectural degree so that is also something I considered. Also if I decide to apply as a draftsman which a lot of ppl in this forum has done after being rejected by aaca and hv successfully completed migration, will vetassess accept my new cv with the updated job experience of drafting skills? Or will they refer to my cv from the advisory submission? Given these 3 options I am trying to determine if I can apply to all 3 paths as a failsafe one after the other.



dear meme12,
i am at the same boat. i got -ve from AACA. applied to vetasses advisory. They said i am unlikely to get positive as draftsman. did u apply again? what was your reply?


----------



## raquelw (Jan 13, 2015)

meme12 said:


> Im sry if my question came off wrong. I am against fraud by all means. The resume and documents that I submitted to vetassess advisory only has tasks realated to CPM that I performed in the company. I did not include my drafting or architectural design tasks as I thought it was irrelevant at the time.
> Most modern firms have different people performing different jobs. In my office we had 3 assiciate architects who did design and construction in the traditional linear method. Designed and drafted with client. Then tendered then took the project into construction and completion. All performed by me, assisted by engineers, contractors, accountants and requisitors. Each project was assigned to each of us from inception to completition. Therefore I assume this expererience gives me the ability to apply as a draftsman, architect or CPM. Additionally I am currently working as a draftsman and studying CPM in Sydney.
> Since Aaca does not verify job experience only the architectural degree so that is also something I considered. Also if I decide to apply as a draftsman which a lot of ppl in this forum has done after being rejected by aaca and hv successfully completed migration, will vetassess accept my new cv with the updated job experience of drafting skills? Or will they refer to my cv from the advisory submission? Given these 3 options I am trying to determine if I can apply to all 3 paths as a failsafe one after the other.


Hi meme12, I completely understand you, I used to work 44 hours per week, as an Architect and Urban Planner, here in Brazil these occupations are "the same", I mean, you do 5 years full-time course of Architecture and Urban Planner, furthermore, when we graduate here we register and we are allowed by the law to plan and build. Things that maybe are separated in Australia, here in Brazil are all mixed.

I've received a POSITIVE assessment by VETASSESS - Urban and Regional Planner 232611. They considered only 2 years of my claim of 4. Now this occupation was removed from SOL, and as I have experience in construction (3 years before graduation and 2 after) I think I will try an assessment as Construction Project Manager 133111. However, just like you, I am afraid they would think it weird because maybe in Australia people usually are not multitask as here in Brazil... Also a new letter could do a better explanation of my tasks as a constructor, of course that the letter that I sent for the assessment as Urban Planner it wasn't necessary to say everything well detailed about my construction experience, it was said in a general way...

Tell me what have you decided? Thank you!


----------



## raquelw (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi, I would like to see the negative advisory.
Thank you so much!


----------



## paki girl (Oct 26, 2014)

Raquelw. They said. You assessment is unlikely to get a positive reply as i suit more aa an architect. The job titles are or architect wheres the same job duties are similar to draftsman also.


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi raquelw,

Just noticed that your category 232611 is in csol, so why don't you try for state sponsorship ?

Don"t you think, applying for another Skill Assessment from same agency (vetassess), but for a different occupation (133111) might harm your chances, apart from invest another lot of Time and money ?

Regards


----------



## sramya.tce (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi 
I moved into Australia with my husband (who's on 457 Visa) in Mar 2015. He has lodged the PR application in Aug 2015.

My educational qualifications are BE Civil Engineering- 2009 and MTech Construction Technology and Management- 2011 (India). I have a work experience of 2.5 years (Aug 2011- Dec 2013; 2 years as Senior Engineer and 0.5 year as Assistant Manager) in a major Residential and Airport project (India). Nature of my job is construction management.

I haven't got any local contacts and references; so I've been applying for relevant jobs in Construction Management at junior level through Seek and other recruitement agencies but there is no positive response so far. 

Few say that I should start as a Graduate Trainee intially (But am over qualified for that); Some have advised to get RPL certification (since my educational qualifications are from India) and keep looking for jobs! And others say that I need an Assessment of a role from SOL - If this is required then should I apply as Construction Project Manager -133111? (which is a little advanced role for me as my experience is only 2.5years).

Am a little ovewhelmed listening to these suggestions! Just looking forward to get a clear picture of my career path through this forum. Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Ramya


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear folks,
> I got my Grant on September 09, 2013 as Construction Project Manager -133111. My nominated state is Western Australia. My Query is ....
> -Is there a mandatory licensing or registration requirement for this occupation in Western Australia?
> -if yes, how much time required for it?
> ...


Hi, can share anything on this particular subject? licensing/registration?


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

se29m said:


> Hi, can share anything on this particular subject? licensing/registration?


you may register as a member in PMI (Project Management Institute).


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tanthom (Jul 28, 2015)

Dear All,

What all docs you have submitted for Vetassess assessment for CPM. 
I am an architect holding 8yrs exp. as Construction Project manager. How are the chances of getting assessed positively.

Please help with the relevant docs to be submitted for a positive outcome.

Thanks
Tanthom


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

Tanthom said:


> Dear All,
> 
> What all docs you have submitted for Vetassess assessment for CPM.
> I am an architect holding 8yrs exp. as Construction Project manager. How are the chances of getting assessed positively.
> ...


The easiest and safest way to find out the correct information is to jump on to Vetassess website and check.
At the end of the day you have to proof that you fulfill the ANZCO requirements for CPM.

Cheers


----------



## Tanthom (Jul 28, 2015)

Sure..I have gone through that.. But bit confused about the role which I perform which is more into Interior fit out -PM..
Would that also considered for positive assessment..

Anyone here got a positive assessment from vetassess with this kind of profile for CPM.?

Also in the ANZCO guidelines its mentioned "Registration or licensing is required"..What licence do they mean by this?

Please help.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

My husband is a fit out coordinator and he got positive skills assessment for CPM because his duties matched 80% of the CPM description on ANZCO. 

What they mean by license/registration is are you registered with a union or such. My husband was not registered with any organization.




Tanthom said:


> Sure..I have gone through that.. But bit confused about the role which I perform which is more into Interior fit out -PM..
> Would that also considered for positive assessment..
> 
> Anyone here got a positive assessment from vetassess with this kind of profile for CPM.?
> ...


----------



## Tanthom (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the details..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi guys,

A friend of my who is not much into forums is awaiting his visa grant and trying to find someone who he can chat with about prospects for a construction project manager and just discuss some related questions about this field. 

If you are around guys, please report here i will try to connect you and maybe he can share some valuable info and he can learn something from you too. 

Thanks 

andy


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A friend of my who is not much into forums is awaiting his visa grant and trying to find someone who he can chat with about prospects for a construction project manager and just discuss some related questions about this field.
> 
> ...


Prospects for CPM are great especially in the civil, infrastructure, and commercial domains. Residential is doing alright for now but there is speculation about an oversupply of units and a bit of a dip in the residential construction market in a few years.


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

HI friends,

I have a typical situation......

Preparing my application for CPM, I worked as Construction Manger for 3 years before getting promoted to Senior CM and worked in the same capacity for 2 years in the same company. 

But all this experience was more than 10 years ago, since when I have been operating my own consultancy providing Project Management and Architectural services.

Though I have work orders for almost each year (more than one) for providing Construction Management services, but am bit confused about how I shall be assessed by Vetassess ?

Any insights shall be highly appreciated !!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Kindly suggest......


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

J and J said:


> Kindly suggest......


If you worked in your own business:

a) Evidence of tasks performed at the skill level of your nominated occupation

a statement from your accountant or lawyer that verifies the name of your business and the position that you held. This must be written on letterhead and signed by the practitioner.
a Statutory Declaration listing your main duties and other relevant employment information. This should be verifiable and supported by other evidence.
your business registration details.

b) Evidence of paid employment - at least one of the following:

payslips
payment summaries for taxation
taxation records of Assessment which show the company name
your company taxation records.

c) Supplementary employment evidence - optional for all applicants

In addition to the above required evidence of employment you may provide other evidence of employment to support your application such as:

licence or registration documents and details of the requirements for obtaining the licence or registration
organisation chart (on company letterhead) highlighting your duties
evidence of professional development completed during your employment
prizes/certificates or other forms of commendation
if you were self-employed, contracts with clients or suppliers
if you were self-employed, statements from clients that state the name of your business, the position you held and the business that was conducted by you (e.g. title of project, duration, tasks completed).

General Migration Skills Assessment Documents - VETASSESS


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

HI Auz_NZ_Expat 

Thanks a ton for the prompt reply.

Well, I've arranged for most of these relevant docs, but my apprehension is that How does Vetassess grants the Points, in such a case?, as I've been working for my own Consultancy for more than 10 years. Have worked as Site manager for 6 months, CM for 3 years and Senior CM for 2 years prior to this...... But as the Website mentions that it considers the Experience of immediate 10 years only......

Any clues ..... ?

Obliged !


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

J and J said:


> HI Auz_NZ_Expat Thanks a ton for the prompt reply. Well, I've arranged for most of these relevant docs, but my apprehension is that How does Vetassess grants the Points, in such a case?, as I've been working for my own Consultancy for more than 10 years. Have worked as Site manager for 6 months, CM for 3 years and Senior CM for 2 years prior to this...... But as the Website mentions that it considers the Experience of immediate 10 years only...... Any clues ..... ? Obliged !


They most likely will consider only 10 years
But it doesn't stop you from submitting additional information, does it ?


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> They most likely will consider only 10 years
> But it doesn't stop you from submitting additional information, does it ?


Surely, I will.


----------



## Nevine2003 (Feb 5, 2016)

hi,
for the 133111- I have noticed a requirement of "Registration or licensing is required what does it mean? is it the pmp certification or something else?
thanks


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Nevine2003 said:


> hi, for the 133111- I have noticed a requirement of "Registration or licensing is required what does it mean? is it the pmp certification or something else? thanks


 That's if you are working as a builder or tradesman in Australia. It's not required for migration purposes or for skills assessment. An overseas registration isn't valid here anyway .PMP has nothing to do with it


----------



## Nevine2003 (Feb 5, 2016)

hi
need to increase my points by taking a master any ideas where can i take it from in a short period ?


----------



## Nevine2003 (Feb 5, 2016)

thanks for your reply,
but for visa 190- Northen Territory- it was required a mandatory licensing or registration for the occupation of construction project manager... so i didn't get what is this licensing as it is mentioned as a must 
thanks for your help


----------



## Nevine2003 (Feb 5, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> That's if you are working as a builder or tradesman in Australia. It's not required for migration purposes or for skills assessment. An overseas registration isn't valid here anyway .PMP has nothing to do with it


thanks Aus_NZ_Expat for your reply,
but in the Northen Territory -visa 190- for the construction project manager it is required as a mandatory licensing or registration.... so i didn't get it 
could you please advise as i got my vetassess assessment , my ILETS test and this licence is the only missing:confused2:


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Nevine2003 said:


> thanks Aus_NZ_Expat for your reply, but in the Northen Territory -visa 190- for the construction project manager it is required as a mandatory licensing or registration.... so i didn't get it  could you please advise as i got my vetassess assessment , my ILETS test and this licence is the only missing:confused2:


 why NT when you can go to NSW???


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Nevine2003 said:


> thanks Aus_NZ_Expat for your reply,
> but in the Northen Territory -visa 190- for the construction project manager it is required as a mandatory licensing or registration.... so i didn't get it
> could you please advise as i got my vetassess assessment , my ILETS test and this licence is the only missing:confused2:


 Where there is a mandatory licensing or registration requirement (marked with an asterisks and shaded rows in the table), the applicant will be required to demonstrate a level of English either sufficient to meet licensing / registration or a minimum IELTS 6.0 score in each band, whichever is higher.

!! English requirement (marked with a !! sign in the table), applicants not from countries where English is the primary language must show an IELTS score of 7.0 overall or equivalent. Consultation with industry has indicated high level communication skills are required.

Where there are no indicators the required level of English is a minimum of IELTS 6 in each band or equivalent.

NT Migration Occupation List - Australia's Northern Territory


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

Will try to nominate as CPM: here's my profile/job description 
BS Architecture graduate
Present company - 1.5 years Senior Designer/Project Supervisor
(Design & Implementation roles: Interior Fit Outs)

Previous companies
.5 years Designer/Project Supervisor-same role as above

1 year Arch Assistant 
6 years Arch Designer

I believe only my last 2 jobs will be assessed...
Any comments or suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## Nevine2003 (Feb 5, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat

i submitted my EOI ( construction project manager -133111) visa 189 with 45 points – visa 190 with 50 points and i got an EOI ID meanwhile am improving my IELTS score to get the 10 points to be -60 points for visa 190.
N.B: i got a positive vetessess assessment
Ielts score: L:7.5- R:7.5 S:7.5 W: 6.5 overall band 7.5 (but still considered- 0 points)
*till this time what is the situation of my EOI???
*this periode will affect my EOI until i get the extra 10 points???
*should i delete visa 189 as even with the 10 points it will be less than 60?

My points breakdown are:
age :15
english :0
education qualification :15
sate nomination :5
experience overseas :15

*Any advise to increase my points other than IELTS as am still fighting for the half points  ?

Thanks for your advise


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Nevine2003 said:


> Aus_NZ_Expat
> 
> i submitted my EOI ( construction project manager -133111) visa 189 with 45 points – visa 190 with 50 points and i got an EOI ID meanwhile am improving my IELTS score to get the 10 points to be -60 points for visa 190.
> N.B: i got a positive vetessess assessment
> ...


Try taking the PTE. If you scored 7.5 in three sections in the IELTS you should be able to crack a overall 7 (equivalent) score in the PTE. That would bring you to 55 points + 5 points for state nomination equaling overall 60 points towards the subclass 190.


----------



## Nevine2003 (Feb 5, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Try taking the PTE. If you scored 7.5 in three sections in the IELTS you should be able to crack a overall 7 (equivalent) score in the PTE. That would bring you to 55 points + 5 points for state nomination equaling overall 60 points towards the subclass 190.


Thanks for your advise will try PTE but want to know till this time what is the situation of my EOI???
*this periode will affect my EOI until i get the extra 10 points???
*should i delete visa 189 as even with the 10 points it will be less than 60?

really appreciate your cooperation
thanks


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Nevine2003 said:


> Thanks for your advise will try PTE but want to know till this time what is the situation of my EOI???
> *this periode will affect my EOI until i get the extra 10 points???
> *should i delete visa 189 as even with the 10 points it will be less than 60?
> 
> ...


It's best to submit an EOI when you have minimum 60 points (could include state nomination or regional nomination). At the moment it's there doing nothing at 45 points.


----------



## vats (Jan 18, 2016)

*CPM assessment*

Hi mates,
I have a B.Architecture degree and three years of ON SITE working experience over the large scale projects in India. I am planning to apply vetassess for 133111 (Construction Manager). I can easily get the Reference letters with job title of the same and mentioning the job responsibilities which will match ANZESCO 90-95% of the requirements. There are few things I would like to know before I apply.
1. What are the chances for Positive assessment from vetassess in my case? And If I get my assessment positive are they going to deduct any of my experience as that will lead to deduction of 5 points from my 60. (Then will have to apply for SS to grab 5)

2. After assessment what are the chances for getting SS for 133111 (VISA 190, If they deduct any year of experience). I have checked occupation ceiling list, it says it has good chance but still need to clarify before i take a step ahead. 

3. Just in case if I get negative assessment, will there be any scope for applying as Architectural draftsman 312111 to vetassess (As drafting is what every architect does at any point of time). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vats (Jan 18, 2016)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear folks,
> I got my Grant on September 09, 2013 as Construction Project Manager -133111. My nominated state is Western Australia. My Query is ....
> -Is there a mandatory licensing or registration requirement for this occupation in Western Australia?
> -if yes, how much time required for it?
> ...


Hi
I have a B.Architecture degree and three years of ON SITE working experience over the large scale projects in India. I am planning to apply vetassess for 133111 (Construction Manager). I can easily get the Reference letters with job title of the same and mentioning the job responsibilities which will match ANZESCO 90-95% of the requirements. There are few things I would like to know before I apply.
1. What are the chances for Positive assessment from vetassess in my case? And If I get my assessment positive are they going to deduct any of my experience as that will lead to deduction of 5 points from my 60. (Then will have to apply for SS to grab 5)

2. After assessment what are the chances for getting SS for 133111 (VISA 190, If they deduct any year of experience). I have checked occupation ceiling list, it says it has good chance but still need to clarify before i take a step ahead. 

3. Just in case if I get negative assessment, will there be any scope for applying as Architectural draftsman 312111 to vetassess (As drafting is what every architect does at any point of time). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vats (Jan 18, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> It's best to submit an EOI when you have minimum 60 points (could include state nomination or regional nomination). At the moment it's there doing nothing at 45 points.


Hi,

I have a B.Architecture degree and three years of ON SITE working experience over the large scale projects in India. I am planning to apply vetassess for 133111 (Construction Manager). I can easily get the Reference letters with job title of the same and mentioning the job responsibilities which will match ANZESCO 90-95% of the requirements. There are few things I would like to know before I apply.

1. What are the chances for Positive assessment from vetassess in my case? And If I get my assessment positive are they going to deduct any of my experience as that will lead to deduction of 5 points from my 60. (Then will have to apply for SS to grab 5)

2. After assessment what are the chances for getting SS for 133111 (VISA 190, If they deduct any year of experience). I have checked occupation ceiling list, it says it has good chance but still need to clarify before i take a step ahead. 

3. Just in case if I get negative assessment, will there be any scope for applying as Architectural draftsman 312111 to vetassess (As drafting is what every architect does at any point of time). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nevine2003 (Feb 5, 2016)

dear Aus_NZ_Expat

if my husband's points are 60 for visa 190 and 65 for visa 489 
-the second applicant should provide evidence of functional english even if we will not claim the 5 points???
- if yes i have a letter from the school proving that the second applicant studied English in primary and secondary as second language since french was the first language moreover it is mentioned in the university marks transcript that i studied english for 4 years as a language....is this sufficient? 

thanks for your reply


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Nevine2003 said:


> dear Aus_NZ_Expat if my husband's points are 60 for visa 190 and 65 for visa 489 -the second applicant should provide evidence of functional english even if we will not claim the 5 points??? - if yes i have a letter from the school proving that the second applicant studied English in primary and secondary as second language since french was the first language moreover it is mentioned in the university marks transcript that i studied english for 4 years as a language....is this sufficient? thanks for your reply


 all secondary applicants above 18 must provide evidence of functional English. 
English should have been the first language and not second . Probably easier to take the pte . Result comes out within a day.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

*B.E civil with 17 years of experience*

Hi All,

My Husband is a B.E Civil engineering graduates with 17 years of experience as Construction Project Manager.

Can he apply for VETASSESS assessment ?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Sithi said:


> Hi All, My Husband is a B.E Civil engineering graduates with 17 years of experience as Construction Project Manager. Can he apply for VETASSESS assessment ?


Depends - all experience must be post degree. The degree must be from a recognised institution. Please ensure that all other requirements are met before proceeding such as Age, character, health etc and total points .


----------



## araditya (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi all,

I am an Architect and have worked almost 5 years in the Project planning & design departments in 4 different companies (including the current one), My experience is as follows,

*Company ----------------Designation--------------------------Role & Responsibilities-------------------Duration*
no 01-------------------Senior Engineer (Civil) -----------------Same as per Anzsco code 133111-------------02 yr 01 Months
no 02-------------------Senior Executive Architect--------------Same as per Anzsco code 133111-------------10 Months
no 03-------------------Senior Architect (Grade - Manager)----Same as per Anzsco code 133111-------------02 yrs 
no 04-------------------Senior Architect (Grade - Manager)----Same as per Anzsco code 133111-------------02 Months

Now I want to know from your experience , Will there be any issue with the designation mentioned on my experience letters i mean because of the designation mentioned as Senior Architect will I get a Negative assessment ??


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

The designation is not as important as the scope of work. My hubby applied as architectural associate when he is a architect here. He obtained positive assessment. You got to tailor yr job scope to requirement.






araditya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am an Architect and have worked almost 5 years in the Project planning & design departments in 4 different companies (including the current one), My experience is as follows,
> 
> ...


----------



## araditya (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey Anesha, 
Thanks for the reply and for providing a ray of hope,
With your experience can you tell me how many years of experience will they consider, as I have read in many posts that out of 5 years of experience only 2 or 3 or 4 years of experience was considered by VETASSESS.

As you have seen in my post I have 5 years of experience exactly and I desperately wants all these 5 years of experience to be considered by them as after this only I will be able to qualify.



anesha said:


> The designation is not as important as the scope of work. My hubby applied as architectural associate when he is a architect here. He obtained positive assessment. You got to tailor yr job scope to requirement.


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

In our case, they accepted 3 out of 5 years experience. That is because the last 2 years,he worked at a different place with a different job scope. So if u have 5 years in the same place with their specified job scope, u shldnt have any problem. 





araditya said:


> Hey Anesha,
> Thanks for the reply and for providing a ray of hope,
> With your experience can you tell me how many years of experience will they consider, as I have read in many posts that out of 5 years of experience only 2 or 3 or 4 years of experience was considered by VETASSESS.
> 
> As you have seen in my post I have 5 years of experience exactly and I desperately wants all these 5 years of experience to be considered by them as after this only I will be able to qualify.


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> They most likely will consider only 10 years
> But it doesn't stop you from submitting additional information, does it ?


Hi Aus_NZ_Expat,

Well, as discussed earlier, I had applied for Advisory from Vetassess for 133111 (CPM).
In the reply, they have quoted that - from my Website, it is apparent that being Proprietor of a Firm that provides Consultancy in Construction management, Architecture and Interior Design, while going for the Skill Assessment, they will consider the division of appropriate "Time" devoted to CPM tasks......., whereas otherwise in my office, I'm looking into the Management part of the projects, and have separate staff teams for handling Architectural and Interiors design tasks...... Had mentioned that clearly on the "Roles And Responsibilities of staff", as well as " Organisational Chart"....... 
My doubt is that " what shall be their mode of assessing this and How can I prove that I'm involved primarily with the Management tasks ?

Secondly, it mentions that providing Registration nos. with some Govt. authorities or Accreditation agency shall support your claim, whereas, Here in India, we don't require any Regn. with any Govt agency for a Consultancy firm (have submitted an undertaking by my CA regarding this, already)...... neither do we have any CPM Accreditation Organisation here. 

Thirdly, they opine that Management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to Project builder occupation.....


So out of ideas about "How to go about it" ? 

Please enlighten !

Here's the exact script in the Conclusion Section by them :

"Many of the tasks listed above may be somewhat relevant to the nominated occupation, however, it is noted on the company website, that ***********, provides a range of services including: construction management, architecture and interior design. A skill assessment in this instance would involve an analysis of the proportion of time generally devoted to the performance of activities that are focussed on construction project management as opposed to architectural services or interior design. Time spent providing purely architectural or interior design services is not able to be positively assessed against the occupation of Construction Project Manager. Additionally, please note the management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to the tasks listed for the occupation of Project Builder than Construction Project Manager."

Any insights by Seniors ? 

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

While, on the other hand, I've my wife's Assessment as positive in 312111, with only 50 points, thus eligible only for NT...... Shall she be able to obtain 10 points in 489 ?

Clueless....... Please guide !


----------



## araditya (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a question regarding the employee reference letter as it is mentioned on the DIBP web site that the companies letter head should contain the the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses. 

I have worked in a small company from 2009 to 2013 as a project manager and they are ready to provide the reference letter too, but the company doesn't have a web site & fax number as on date, 
so what should I do should I get the reference letter with out the web address & fax no of the company on the letter head or will it be a issue for DIBP at a latter date ?


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

araditya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question regarding the employee reference letter as it is mentioned on the DIBP web site that the companies letter head should contain the the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses.
> 
> ...


Hi Araditya,

Well, although it's advantageous if the Letter head has all the possible modes of contact mentioned on it, but in my opinion, that's not mandatory at all......

Please carry forward with the best you possess......

Best wishes....


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello Seniors,

Please help me decipher my Advisory outcome, as posted above.......

Thanks in advance....


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Friends and Seniors ( @ mithu93ku, Ben-HH, Aus_NZ_Expat............ )

Kindly look into my queries posted lately, and help me design my modus operandi..... for next step ?????

Shall be Obliged, (with a capital O) !


----------



## Nevine2003 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Aus_NZ_Expat*



Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> why NT when you can go to NSW???


Dear Aus_NZ_Expat

* need your help yesterday we got this email from skillselect:

'Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator

but can't find anything in my EOI correspondence should i call them???

* if i mentioned visa 186 in my Eoi without having a sponsor just to be seen by employers is it ok???
visa 186 is not a points visa so what is the cons of it???

Thanks for you always supports


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Nevine2003 said:


> Dear Aus_NZ_Expat
> 
> * need your help yesterday we got this email from skillselect:
> 
> ...


Give it a day and check again..if skillselect is not yet updated email or call the helpline.

You require an employer to have already agreed to sponsor your 186 visa. Simply selecting it in the EOI won't be of any help.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

J and J said:


> Hi Aus_NZ_Expat,
> 
> Well, as discussed earlier, I had applied for Advisory from Vetassess for 133111 (CPM).
> In the reply, they have quoted that - from my Website, it is apparent that being Proprietor of a Firm that provides Consultancy in Construction management, Architecture and Interior Design, while going for the Skill Assessment, they will consider the division of appropriate "Time" devoted to CPM tasks......., whereas otherwise in my office, I'm looking into the Management part of the projects, and have separate staff teams for handling Architectural and Interiors design tasks...... Had mentioned that clearly on the "Roles And Responsibilities of staff", as well as " Organisational Chart".......
> ...


Hi J and J, this is purely a case of documentation and how it's presented. Without having access to documents, it's really hard to comment on what needs correction, and how the facts are to be presented.


----------



## Nevine2003 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Aus_NZ_Expat*



;9834930 said:


> Give it a day and check again..if skillselect is not yet updated email or call the helpline.
> 
> You require an employer to have already agreed to sponsor your 186 visa. Simply selecting it in the EOI won't be of any help.


Dear Aus_NZ_Expat,
Thanks for your quick reply and your support really appreciate it,
till now nothing on the skillselsect mailbox ( part of correspondence in the EOI) is it right????
as per your advise tried to call them on 1800009623 overseas customer number
but they reply that this department is not responsible of this issue and refuse to give me the other number 
so any advise...how can i have their helpline to call them...do you have the number 
do you have any idea what could this mail about??


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks Aus_NZ_Expat, for the reply.......

Let me drill it further, before bothering you all......

Regards


----------



## pratima (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi mithu ji
I need your help in updating my biodata. 
I am an architect with 10 yrs of experience and want to do my skill assessment in CPM rather than as architect or architectural drafts persons
I have only bachelor's degree in architecture so can I apply for that?
However have experience in it as I am working in construction company
So can you suggest me what is right for me


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi pratima, 

As I have asked Mithu this question previously, Mithu is an Architect and got positive assessment as he has experience as a Project Manager. which means, if you are an architect and have experience for at least one year as a Project manger, you may apply for CPM. 
I came with this conclusion as I have seen some architects who got positive assessment for CPM, in addition, Vetassess has clearly stated in their website that they will consider architects on a case- by-case basis.

this quote is from Vetassess website (the authorized body for assessing CPM)

"Qualifications in Architectural Studies with supporting highly relevant employment will be considered on a case-by-case basis."

Cheers,,,
Mohd


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

mohfareh said:


> Hi pratima,
> 
> As I have asked Mithu this question previously, Mithu is an Architect and got positive assessment as he has experience as a Project Manager. which means, if you are an architect and have experience for at least one year as a Project manger, you may apply for CPM.
> I came with this conclusion as I have seen some architects who got positive assessment for CPM, in addition, Vetassess has clearly stated in their website that they will consider architects on a case- by-case basis.
> ...


You may also read this thread from the beginning, there couple of Architects who had the same situation and their bottom line is that you go for the advisory service first and see what would Vetassess respond to your case.

Regards,,,
Mohd


----------



## chipmuck (Apr 12, 2016)

Grateful for seniors assist for our case below. We plan to do skill assessment for Construction Project Managers for my husband. He has 10 years of working experience with 3 different companies. 

Each companies he used to work for, he can get reference letters and 03-04 payslips for the period of 3 years working for each company. Would that be sufficient for skill assessment?Do we ned to submit payslips for each month of work?

Further, he recently had his own business in architecture consultancy in 2 years, but now transfer the ownership to a friend. In these 2 years, he can document business registration details, company taxation record, contracts with clients. The business is small with only 3-4 staff, salary is under rate required for taxation. And company taxation record is zero, as in our country, we do not have to pay tax for this business. Again, would it be good to get points with VETASSESS for a self-employed business compared to a list provided by Vetassess?

Many thanks.


----------



## pratima (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks a lot mohfareh ji
yaa I have done the works regarding CPM of which i was also the designer of 500 plus apartments but my designation is senior project architect so does that matters in any ways ?
Shall I need to upgrade my biodata with the proper designation since it won't be problem from my company if I request. 
Regards
Pratima


----------



## araditya (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Just wanted to know if an architect will apply for construction project manager's assessment through Vetassess, how many years of experience will they deduct as per the Date deemed skilled clause,
is it 01 year ot 02 years ?


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

pratima said:


> Thanks a lot mohfareh ji
> yaa I have done the works regarding CPM of which i was also the designer of 500 plus apartments but my designation is senior project architect so does that matters in any ways ?
> Shall I need to upgrade my biodata with the proper designation since it won't be problem from my company if I request.
> Regards
> Pratima


I am not sure about the designation name, but it looks a bit different from Project Manager, in addition, designing 500 plus apartment wouldn't be an advantage as compared to constructing them. Above all, what matters is that your roles and responsibilities match the ones in the ANZSCO for Construction Project Manager -133111. and you should provide an organization chart showing that you are managing some people who works under your team.

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


Cheers,
Mohd


----------



## hohogogo (May 23, 2016)

Good After noon guys,
we are waiting for our re-assessment feedback from vetassess since 21 weeks now
any of you knows the time frame?
in the website it is mentioned between 8 to 12 weeks and every time we check it is in progress!


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

hohogogo said:


> Good After noon guys,
> we are waiting for our re-assessment feedback from vetassess since 21 weeks now
> any of you knows the time frame?
> in the website it is mentioned between 8 to 12 weeks and every time we check it is in progress!


 Dear HOHOGOGO,
E-mail them and ask about your assessment outcome.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

hohogogo said:


> Good After noon guys,
> we are waiting for our re-assessment feedback from vetassess since 21 weeks now
> any of you knows the time frame?
> in the website it is mentioned between 8 to 12 weeks and every time we check it is in progress!


email/call them.


----------



## hohogogo (May 23, 2016)

thanks for the prompt reply
our agent emails/called them several times and every time the reply is still in progress.
our agent just told us that they don't want to push so hard also
we really don't know what to do


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

hohogogo said:


> thanks for the prompt reply
> our agent emails/called them several times and every time the reply is still in progress.
> our agent just told us that they don't want to push so hard also
> we really don't know what to do


hohogogo dont go behind the agent,
Australian immigration is very straight,
Thousands of people are applying for immigration by their self.
But I think you should be patient for one week.


----------



## hohogogo (May 23, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> hohogogo dont go behind the agent,
> Australian immigration is very straight,
> Thousands of people are applying for immigration by their self.
> But I think you should be patient for one week.


thank you
yes we should wait nothing else we can do:noidea:


----------



## Nevine2003 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Aus_NZ_Expat*



Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Try taking the PTE. If you scored 7.5 in three sections in the IELTS you should be able to crack a overall 7 (equivalent) score in the PTE. That would bring you to 55 points + 5 points for state nomination equaling overall 60 points towards the subclass 190.


Dear Aus_NZ_expat,

As per your adivse we took the Pte and scored the 7 in all band so now our points breakdown are:
age :15
english :10
education qualification :15
sate nomination :5
experience overseas :15
total : 60 points
we submit the Eoi for subclass 190 ( and 186( ENS)
1- for 186 the employer nomination will be in NSW as this is the nominated state???? or this subclass is not suitable for us we should removed from EOI??
2- I would like to know what are the chances to get invitation Visa 190 as it is not based on monthly round ? how long it might take approximately? there is any regular round for 190 invitation?
3- there is any way to know the state ceiling for our occupation (133111) ?

Thanks for your always support


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Nevine2003 said:


> Dear Aus_NZ_expat,
> 
> As per your adivse we took the Pte and scored the 7 in all band so now our points breakdown are:
> age :15
> ...


Nevine,
Congratulations on the PTE score.

Do you have a positive skills assessment which has awarded 15 points for experience? 

It seems like you might benefit from seeking professional assistance from a registered migration agent.


----------



## Nevine2003 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Aus_NZ_Expat*



Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Nevine,
> Congratulations on the PTE score.
> 
> Do you have a positive skills assessment which has awarded 15 points for experience?
> ...


dear Aus_NZ_Expat.
yes we have positive assessment from vetassess with 9.5 years of experience for construction project manager.
* I would like to know what are the chances to get invitation Visa 190?
*how long it might take approximately? there is any regular round for 190 invitation?
*there is any way to know the state ceiling for our occupation (133111) ?
*selecting visa 186 with 190 is effective in our case? or we should remove 186?

Thanks for your always support


----------



## Sajjadzaheer (Aug 24, 2016)

Hey frns 

I have been granted PR subclass 189 for Construction Project Manager (133111). I have few questions in mind if anybody can help me out..
1. Which city is better for me to start with - Sydney or Melbourne 
2. Do I need some licenses etc before I start lioking for a job? 
3. I have 16+ years of actual experience into construction industry in India & Dubai, but since I am new to Australia, do this experience of mine will be considered? 

Anybody please advice....


----------



## dins (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi,

I am a mechanical engineer with 10yrs experience in mechanical construction and my designation is project manager.
Please suggest whether I could apply for Vetassess assessment as construction manager. 
As per the website, the required qualification mentions only about civil engg or architecture.
But, in my case, it is mechanical engg.

Thanks.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

dins said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 10yrs experience in mechanical construction and my designation is project manager.
> Please suggest whether I could apply for Vetassess assessment as construction manager.
> ...


You can apply in Engineer Manager


----------



## karnadhar1389 (Oct 25, 2016)

Nevine2003 said:


> dear Aus_NZ_Expat.
> yes we have positive assessment from vetassess with 9.5 years of experience for construction project manager.
> * I would like to know what are the chances to get invitation Visa 190?
> *how long it might take approximately? there is any regular round for 190 invitation?
> ...


HI,
I have also applied for same nomination i.e Construction Project Manager & Yesterday only i got same mail from VETASSESS regarding organization chart. 
Can you give me draft copy of it so that it will be beneficial for me to get it from my employer and I can submit it to VETASSESS for positive assessment.

Thanks in advance


----------



## karnadhar1389 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I have applied for VETASSESS skill assessment for Construction Project Manager occupation on 18/10/16 n they have requested me to send organization chart.
Does anyone has a draft copy of it..If anybody has can u please give to me for reference so that I can refer it n prepare my own chart as per my employer n sent it vetassess

Thanks in advance..


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

hi mam
congratulation for your process i have your exact situation and I'm planing to get extra 5 points from NSW to reach 60 points and submitt visa 190 so please did you have any updates for the required time to receive the state nomination after we submit the EOI.


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

Nevine2003 said:


> dear Aus_NZ_Expat.
> yes we have positive assessment from vetassess with 9.5 years of experience for construction project manager.
> * I would like to know what are the chances to get invitation Visa 190?
> *how long it might take approximately? there is any regular round for 190 invitation?
> ...


hi mam
congratulation for your process i have your exact situation and I'm planing to get extra 5 points from NSW to reach 60 points and submit visa 190 so please did you have any updates for the required time to receive the state nomination after we submit the EOI.


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

hi every one
for 133111 what is the chances to get state sponsor for visa 190 kindly if any one know? and what is the expected time for NSW to reply with invitation.
p. 55 pte. 52


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

alali said:


> hi every one
> for 133111 what is the chances to get state sponsor for visa 190 kindly if any one know? and what is the expected time for NSW to reply with invitation.
> p. 55 pte. 52



Dear AlALI,
There is bright chances of getting the invitation from NSW for 133111 & 133112.
I got invitation within a week after submitting my EOI.


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> Dear AlALI,
> There is bright chances of getting the invitation from NSW for 133111 & 133112.
> I got invitation within a week after submitting my EOI.


Thanks alot for your kind reply and this great information but even with my points 55 and PTE.52 is a good chance?


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Dear Ya ali Basha,
I have same situation 55 points +5 points for state sponsorship and I got invitation within a week.
My Pte score is same like you.
As I told you 133111 occupation highly in demand.
If you notice occupation celing at DIBP website so you will observe that there is 5000opportunities but but until now they invite only 58 person means percentage of invitation is bright.


----------



## lollymolly (Oct 13, 2015)

does granting a positive reply in the skill assessment stage require having a PMP or something like that?


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> Dear Ya ali Basha,
> I have same situation 55 points +5 points for state sponsorship and I got invitation within a week.
> My Pte score is same like you.
> As I told you 133111 occupation highly in demand.
> If you notice occupation celing at DIBP website so you will observe that there is 5000opportunities but but until now they invite only 58 person means percentage of invitation is bright.


Thanks A lot for your kind words and wish me a good luck
and you was on NSW also or other state?


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

alali said:


> thanks a lot for your kind words and wish me a good luck
> and you was on nsw also or other state?


nsw.


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

lollymolly said:


> does granting a positive reply in the skill assessment stage require having a PMP or something like that?


PMP not required but i think maybe it give you good chances but i am sure it is not required


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> nsw.


I am rely sorry for much question but when did you get the sponsor invitation after 7/2016 or before?


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Basha I got in the middle of OCT.


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> Basha I got in the middle of OCT.


Also Basha ohhhh hehehe you must grant the Egyptian nationality
Thanks alllllllllllllllllllllllllot Big Basha


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Even I have 70% percent friends are from EGYPT.
Really marvelous people. God bless them.


----------



## Hdar (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi mate
Just need some info from
U that i've got masters degree in project manager and got 1.5 year paid experience as assistant project manager . Could k be postively assesed by Vetassess . What u reckon? 
Thatnks. N waiting for ur rey.


----------



## piismoving (Apr 2, 2017)

*Questions*

Hi Everyone, I am applying for the Skills Assessment for Construction Project Manager (133111) and I had a few questions. I'll greatly appreciate it if I can obtain a response:

- In the past five years, I have two years of experience in planning and managing construction project managers and the rest in different job roles (not related to construction). Would this still make me eligible for the const. project manager job role?

- In one of my past companies, I got promoted a couple of times. Should I get a separate experience letter specifically stating my responsibilities under each position?

- Does the org chart need to be signed by the organization? Or can I prepare and org chart for submission? 

- If anyone can send me any templates of the org chart and experience letters, it will be very helpful. My email is piismoving at gmail


----------



## nanlop55 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi, 
Has anyone assessed for Construction Project Manager with BSc Architecture without registration in a construction management body?
having work experience in Construction Management.


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

nanlop55 said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone assessed for Construction Project Manager with BSc Architecture without registration in a construction management body?
> having work experience in Construction Management.


P

Registration with construction mgt body is not required and i think it is listed as critiria in vetassess website to receive positive asssessment in CPM. Ensure all ur experience is same or almost similar to that listed under CPM.


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

Breath said:


> nanlop55 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I mean it is not listed. Pls pardon my typo error


----------



## joarc (Mar 22, 2017)

*construction industry jobs*

Hi mithu93ku

I am in a related industry, and currently applying for visa 189 as an architect. My past roles were as project manager 
I have contacted some recruiters and approached some companies, which have all not been too positive, particularly about wanting local experience.

I would love to hear about your experience. If you know of any threads where we can hear from fellow construction professionals, please let me know. 

thanks very much
cheers!







mithu93ku said:


> Dear folks,
> I got my Grant on September 09, 2013 as Construction Project Manager -133111. My nominated state is Western Australia. My Query is ....
> -Is there a mandatory licensing or registration requirement for this occupation in Western Australia?
> -if yes, how much time required for it?
> ...


----------



## wacky1nash (Jun 4, 2017)

mithu93ku said:


> Welcome to this thread , *whatdoumean* .
> 
> What is your study background? I have a bachelor degree architecture.


Can I ask what kind of experience you had when you applied for skills assessment as CPM?

Was it architecture or construction related.

Also could you share how you provided the organisation charts?


----------



## wacky1nash (Jun 4, 2017)

When presenting the organisation Chart for CPM skills assessment, do we need to put in the names of each person on the project? Or just the designations? I would really grateful if someone who has received a positive skills assessment would share an organisation chart with me.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

wacky1nash said:


> When presenting the organisation Chart for CPM skills assessment, do we need to put in the names of each person on the project? Or just the designations? I would really grateful if someone who has received a positive skills assessment would share an organisation chart with me.




Names are not required at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lollymolly (Oct 13, 2015)

Egyman said:


> wacky1nash said:
> 
> 
> > When presenting the organisation Chart for CPM skills assessment, do we need to put in the names of each person on the project? Or just the designations? I would really grateful if someone who has received a positive skills assessment would share an organisation chart with me.
> ...


Hello I would like to know why would they ask for an organisation chart I didn't find this in the required documents or am I worng?


----------



## donjack (Nov 3, 2016)

lollymolly said:


> Hello I would like to know why would they ask for an organisation chart I didn't find this in the required documents or am I worng?


It is part of the requirements to submit organisational chart if you are nominating a managerial occupation.


----------



## crisp (Jul 7, 2017)

*Less Experience*

Can i apply for construction project manager with 3 years of experience?


----------



## Breath (Jun 2, 2016)

crisp said:


> Can i apply for construction project manager with 3 years of experience?


Yes you can.


----------



## crisp (Jul 7, 2017)

I have completed my bachelors in 2014 and started working as a full time project engineer (installation of elevators & escalators), while working i managed to complete an executive Msc in project management (2015-2017).

So can i include my MSc in the VETASSESS assessment? or does the work experience should be after the completion of studies?


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

hi everyone 
i want to ask few question hope i could get answers.....
i have completed bachelors degree in civil engineering from india + no field related experience.
currently in australia and planing for PR....in Civil Engineer Occupation

the question is ...........can i apply for Construction project manager or project builder or engineering technologist occupations for the same.....?(i dont have any experience..)
what could be the possibilities ....?


----------



## donjack (Nov 3, 2016)

chummy.singh said:


> hi everyone
> i want to ask few question hope i could get answers.....
> i have completed bachelors degree in civil engineering from india + no field related experience.
> currently in australia and planing for PR....in Civil Engineer Occupation
> ...


since you don't have working experience, your best bet would be to assess with Engineer Australia as a Civil Engineer.


----------



## nanlop55 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks


Breath said:


> P
> 
> Registration with construction mgt body is not required and i think it is listed as critiria in vetassess website to receive positive asssessment in CPM. Ensure all ur experience is same or almost similar to that listed under CPM.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey folks,

Here's my situation.
- 2010: Graduated with Civil Engineering degree
- 2010 to 2011: Worked for 11 months in a core job
- 2011 to 2013: Did MBA in Marketing
- 2013 to 2016: Worked for 3 years in sales/operations (non-civil related), the last of which was titled 'Program Manager'
- 2016 to 2017: Working in healthcare industry

I would like to understand what Vetassess (the assessing authority for Construction Project Manager) looks at in terms of qualifications and work exp?
On Vetassess website, it says _*"A highly relevant field of study is Construction Project Management, which is the study of planning and controlling building projects (ASCED). General management degrees without underpinning or related studies in construction/civil engineering or building would not usually be positively assessed for this occupation. Qualifications in Architectural Studies with supporting highly relevant employment will be considered on a case-bycase basis."*_

Do I necessarily need to have construction experience? I have only 1 year of that, the rest 4 years is non-construction experience. What are the chances of a positive assessment in this case?

TIA.


----------



## Hans Tran (Jul 12, 2017)

*bachelor and master degree*

Hello, everyone. This is my case:
2005: finished and got bachelor of engineering (major: civil and industrial structures)
2006: started working to now
2008-2011: studied master of engineering (the same major with my bachelor). I was still working full-time in this period time.
2008-present: worked as construction manager for many projects.
If VET assesses my experience for 133111 when they calculate my experience for this occupation? from 2008 when I was in the role of CPM or from 2011 when I finished my master degree?
can they reduce my years of experience for the master studying?
anyone who went through this case, please help me.
Thank you


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Any architects here who have cleared VETASSES assessment as construction project manager. Would like to know what are the type of questions they ask during telephonic interview.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi all;

I have a Master of Science in engineering. Right after my degree I worked as a junior construction manager for a year and a half then I got promoted to CPM and worked for the same company until mid 2013. After that I continued working as CPM for a different company.

Would my degree and work experience be sufficient for a positive assessment with Vetassess?

Thanks


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Hi all;
> 
> I have a Master of Science in engineering. Right after my degree I worked as a junior construction manager for a year and a half then I got promoted to CPM and worked for the same company until mid 2013. After that I continued working as CPM for a different company.
> 
> ...


Anyone who has any idea?


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

AOA, I am Omer from Lahore and I applied for vetassess and got positive assessment but with 7.4 years, so anyone can tell that on same post and same company after 8 months I can claim 8 years point without again assessment from vetassess???? 
and secondly my ielts score is less can I get points from PTE if yes then how and where???
and third I have submitted EOI yesterday with assuming 8 years exp. is this ok or I should wait???
thanks

ANZSCO 133111 - CPM
AGE 25 PTS
EDU 15 PTS
LANG 0 PTS
IELTS L -7, R-7.5, S- 6, W- 6.5
Vetassess 7.4 years positive
EOI SUBMITTED 55 POINTS 190 FOR NSW on 8-Dec-17 (with 8 year exp.)


----------



## Jethom (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Sahiri,

Have you received any response on EOI? I am an architect with Construction manager exp. and about to submit my EOI under similar category.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

No Dear,

I am still struggling for IELTS 7 bands as not succeeded yet.

Hope for the best.
EOI will come on points 65+


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all.
I submitted by EOI for 190 with 60 Points (55+5) on 8th March 2018. Are there any chances of getting an invite with this score?


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

AA189 said:


> Hi all.
> I submitted by EOI for 190 with 60 Points (55+5) on 8th March 2018. Are there any chances of getting an invite with this score?


Yes, bright chances to get invitation within a month.


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jamil Sid said:


> Yes, bright chances to get invitation within a month.


Thank you brother.

To update, I got a pre-invite from NSW today morning.


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Congrats for a pre invite brother, what is your anzco code under which u applied and got a preinvite. this will help others too with a motivation. 
thanks and regards


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

MdAamerHasan said:


> Congrats for a pre invite brother, what is your anzco code under which u applied and got a preinvite. this will help others too with a motivation.
> thanks and regards


I applied for 133111-Construction Project Manager


----------



## Jethom (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi All,,

Can anybody share the chances of invite with 60 points for CPM under 189 and 190.

Thanks


----------



## Gaukhar (Apr 7, 2018)

Good day all, Please help me to get a positive skill assessment. My situation: MSc in Management of Projects graduated in 2012, experience as Planner (working in P6) in Construction and engineering phases from 2012 - to now. I I previously received positive skill assessment as Project and Program administrator 511112, and now thinking about 133111Cpm. And hopefully to graduate BSc in Construction (tunnel and bridge) in may 2018-distance learning. Can someone advice how I should prepare my docs to vetases to reassess as Cpm? Thanks a lot.


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi All,
I am a new forum member and request guidance from senior members on PR to Australia Under Skilled Visa. 
I am 37 year old, Bachelor of Architecture, with 11 years of experience, out of which 1 year was into Interior Designing & 10 Years as Project Manager for Interior Fit outs. Request guidance from the forum members on the following:
1. ANZSCO Code under which i should apply. Is it Construction Project Manager(133111) or Interior Designer (232511) or Project Builder (133112)
2. As i see this position requires, an organization chart to be submitted. Is it possible to share a sample of the same.
3. What are the chance of getting an invite with 60-70 Points?
4. Which is the state in which this Job has the highest demand or growth rate so that i can seek a state sponsorship accordingly?
5. Any MARA agent based out of bangalore you would recommend for the same?
I have come to this forum with last hope as i am not getting proper response from the vetassess team. Request you to kindly guide me.
Thanks
Ravichopra


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi All,
I am a new forum member and request guidance from senior members on PR to Australia Under Skilled Visa. 
I am 37 year old, Bachelor of Architecture, with 11 years of experience, out of which 1 year was into Interior Designing & 10 Years as Project Manager for Interior Fit outs. I am Certified LEED AP BD+C and a Certified PMP. Request guidance from the forum members on the following:
1. ANZSCO Code under which i should apply. Is it Construction Project Manager(133111) or Interior Designer (232511) or Project Builder (133112)
2. As i see this position requires, an organization chart to be submitted. Is it possible to share a sample of the same.
3. What are the chance of getting an invite with 60-70 Points?
4. Which is the state in which this Job has the highest demand or growth rate so that i can seek a state sponsorship accordingly?
5. Any MARA agent based out of bangalore you would recommend for the same?
I have come to this forum with last hope as i am not getting proper response from the vetassess team. Request you to kindly guide me.
Thanks
Ravichopra


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

1. ANZSCO Code under which i should apply. Is it Construction Project Manager(133111) or Interior Designer (232511) or Project Builder (133112)
-Construction Project Manager(133111)
2. As i see this position requires, an organization chart to be submitted. Is it possible to share a sample of the same.
- use google 
3. What are the chance of getting an invite with 60-70 Points?
- 60 is suffice 
4. Which is the state in which this Job has the highest demand or growth rate so that i can seek a state sponsorship accordingly?
- NSW is the best place for this ANZS code 
5. Any MARA agent based out of bangalore you would recommend for the same?
- no idea. Try to do yourself
I have come to this forum with last hope as i am not getting proper response from the vetassess team. Request you to kindly guide me.
- Not true. VETASSESS have nice options if you pay them . see here https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/skills-assessment-support


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks Mithu for the response. I was little anxious because the description of the 133111 says "civil & building" projects though the job description is exactly the same. You response pretty much clears the confusion. I did write a couple of emails on other issues to vetassess, and their responses were pretty "open ended" not "crystal clear". I did book a paid session for skill assessment, but got a response saying only "1-2" queries can be raised. Seriously? for 220 AUD only 1-2 queries? Cancelled it and awaiting the refund. 
Your feedback on state with job availability is insightful. What about the job demands for the Interior fit-out managers in Victoria, South Australia or Queensland?The only reason i am asking this is because of existing relatives in Melbourne, Adelaide & Brisbane. 
Thanks once again for the guidance.


----------



## piscin (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi,

has anyone applied for a skills assessment and got points for 1-2 years work experience in australia, currently in Australia on a working holiday visa and i'm applying for my skills assessment and i have 10months work experience here so thinking of maybe waiting till i have a year to get the extra 5 points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jethom said:


> Hi All,,
> 
> Can anybody share the chances of invite with 60 points for CPM under 189 and 190.
> 
> Thanks


only 190 now. 

NSW used to invite with 60 points without much of an issue... you stand a change if you have 60+5 i would say.


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi, need ideas on when can we expect ITA. ANZSCO code is 133111, EOI date is 24 March 2018, 189 with 70 points (superior English), 190 NSW 70+5 points. Now applied for SA also on Jul 7 2018 under 489 category.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh! 😮 But then, there were people with 60+5 (190 subclass) points getting a pre invite from NSW until recently? I'm surprised you're still in queue with such high points.
P.S : No negative reinforcements 🙄 Just wondering what my scene's going to be like with 55 points (struggling with IELTS, attempting PTE this time) 🤷‍♀️🏻


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for replying. I am also worried because of this. Vetassess done assessment 2 times, first time they disqualified us then we put section head’s number then we got clearance by vetassess. It’s a long process of waiting. I hope everyone would get ITA.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Madhu Sharma said:


> Thanks for replying. I am also worried because of this. Vetassess done assessment 2 times, first time they disqualified us then we put section head’s number then we got clearance by vetassess. It’s a long process of waiting. I hope everyone would get ITA.


Have a look at the ITA status with points in this link. I'm not too sure about Southern Australia, but the link says 80 points and above including state sponsorship points. 
https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Construction-Project-Manager/133111.htm


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this information. All the best for your English proficiency exam. PTE is better than IELTS since computerised exam and no chances of foul play or human errors. I think it’s easier too.


----------



## grv109 (May 9, 2018)

*Same boat*



Madhu Sharma said:


> Thanks for sharing this information. All the best for your English proficiency exam. PTE is better than IELTS since computerised exam and no chances of foul play or human errors. I think it’s easier too.


Hi

My situation is exactly like you . Hope to get invite soon.
Good luck,

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Madhu Sharma said:


> Thanks for sharing this information. All the best for your English proficiency exam. PTE is better than IELTS since computerised exam and no chances of foul play or human errors. I think it’s easier too.



Thank you. Turns out PTE is certainly better than IELTS. Hope you get your invite in the August round. Keep us posted. There are very few people applying in this occupation. I've heard that non-prorata folks with less than 70 points haven't been invited so far. But they've changed the rules recently. Not sure how much of it is true. Do let us know Madhu 🙂


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

frozen said:


> Oh! 😮 But then, there were people with 60+5 (190 subclass) points getting a pre invite from NSW until recently? I'm surprised you're still in queue with such high points.
> P.S : No negative reinforcements 🙄 Just wondering what my scene's going to be like with 55 points (struggling with IELTS, attempting PTE this time) 🤷‍♀️🏻


CPM used to be invited with 55+5 easily back in 2015... but nowadays its getting tougher and tougher...


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

CPM used to be invited with 55+5 easily back in 2015... but nowadays its getting tougher and tougher...[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply. How many points are we looking at though? I hope it's not something like the accountants' requirements 😞 is 70 going to be sufficient?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

frozen said:


> CPM used to be invited with 55+5 easily back in 2015... but nowadays its getting tougher and tougher...


Thanks for the reply. How many points are we looking at though? I hope it's not something like the accountants' requirements 😞 is 70 going to be sufficient?[/QUOTE]

in think with 70 you are quite safe, generally CPMs tend to have lower points (not sure what the reasons are).

There is CPM whatsapp group, some member can add i reckon.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

http://www.iscah.com/estimates-will-get-189-eoi-invitation/

This link shows a probable waiting period. However, I am not sure if this is reliable. 
Madhu, you should be getting your ITA in the next round as per this link.

I believe Department of Home Affairs has announced to clear the list of non pro-rata accumulation, especially those with 65+ points by January 2019, until then pro rata is on hold. So CPMs have a chance. Any thoughts on the same is highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

I have also checked this link..let’s wait for 11 Aug...will update.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Madhu Sharma said:


> I have also checked this link..let’s wait for 11 Aug...will update.


Hope you and grv got your ITA today. I'm at 65 points until I get my experience assessed by VETASSESS. I'm currently at 2.7 yrs experience since they deducted one year to qualify. Have to wait until December to make it 70 points. Any luck for those with 65 points?


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

frozen said:


> Madhu Sharma said:
> 
> 
> > I have also checked this link..let’s wait for 11 Aug...will update.
> ...


Yes, got invite yesterday.


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Where did you see this message that they intend to clear it off ? Going back to 133111, do you think that if I lodge by Mid-September with 65 (let's assume) I'd stand a chance to get invited till July 2019 per the link ?


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

ozzzy said:


> Where did you see this message that they intend to clear it off ? Going back to 133111, do you think that if I lodge by Mid-September with 65 (let's assume) I'd stand a chance to get invited till July 2019 per the link ?


That prediction is no more valid and it will be updated next week as per the invitation round yesterday.. It would be 60-40% prorata - non prorata and to be frank with 65 points it’s going to be a very long wait... so it would be better to increase your points


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi,

I received an invitation to apply for state sponsorship today. From NSW state. Before people shrug a few feathers saying it's only on the 11th of every month etc, lemme clarify that this is only an INVITE to apply for state nomination.

Now, can someone please tell me the approximate time frame NSW would take to assess my application? The website says 12 weeks. Also, would NSW call and verify? Should I intimate my current organisation and the previous managers about it?

Also, I have only 14 days to take a call. Although I am in favour of moving to Sydney with the state sponsorship (if I get one that is), I would much prefer to have that flexibility to move around. I'm currently at 65 points and state sponsorship would make it 70. Can someone tell suggest what would be a better option?
I will have to reapply for points test in December to get those extra 5 points for experience. To apply for 189 that is. 

Also, I have seen a few people get their nomination after 12 weeks, lodge their documents only to get an invite for 189 few days later. 

As you can see, I am in a fix. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Hans Tran (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello,
I've had a chance with 55 points. I want to get acquainted with all of you and with those who are have been Aus already, please drop me a line, is it easy to find a job in this field? I have 15 years experience and all my experience and qualifications are in Vietnam? I am Civil engineer and CPM in Vietnam. Thank you and bless you all
This is my timeline:
Sub-Class: 190
133111 -Construction Project Manager 
VETASSESS: Dec 22, 2017
EOI: Apr 22, 2018, Point 55+5 for NSW and QLD
pre-invite QLD: Apr 23, 2018
submit the commitment to QLD: Apr 29, 2018
ITA: Apr 30, 2018
pre-invite NSW: May 12, 2018
Visa Lodged: May 13, 2018
Grant: ???


----------



## baki (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi, 

Has anyone recently received invitation for NSW with total points 65 (including state nomination) ?


----------



## CraigNeil (Oct 10, 2018)

Dear Seniors,

I am planning to apply for CPM assessment from Vetasses. I need your good advice if my profile is suitable.

I got a Bachelor’s Degree in Civil Engineering from 2007
First job was as a Business Development Engineer until 2008 (not relevant i guess)

From 2009-2012 as Project Engineer handling mall renovations etc
From 2012-2014 as Project Engineer handling residential buildings construction, facade, lifts etc.
From 2014-present as Assistant Project Manager handling interior works, fit-outs 

The job description matches my job roles and responsibilities from these 3 jobs

Should i be doing civil / structural projects to be positively assessed? Or is my experience working as APM doing interior and fit-out works okay?


----------



## CraigNeil (Oct 10, 2018)

Also, i have a follow up question:

Will Vetasses call the current employer to verify? Because i don’t want to jeopardize my current job as my company is not really open to people trying to leave. And our HR officer is not really friendly and helpful. Had a hard time trying to get a Statement of Service already. Do they call the employers? If they do, what do they say and ask usually? Your good reply is greatly appreciated!


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

hi guys,
could anyone tells me -regarding to their information on invitation rounds- why they haven't granted 189 visas to any construction project manager with 65 points since ages? whereas the occupations ceiling say that they granted only 35 visas out of 5000 remaining seats.


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

*hi*

hi madhu you didnt recieve any invitation yet?


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

Madhu Sharma said:


> Hi, need ideas on when can we expect ITA. ANZSCO code is 133111, EOI date is 24 March 2018, 189 with 70 points (superior English), 190 NSW 70+5 points. Now applied for SA also on Jul 7 2018 under 489 category.
> Thanks in advance.


hi madhu still not got any invitation?


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

redato said:


> Madhu Sharma said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, need ideas on when can we expect ITA. ANZSCO code is 133111, EOI date is 24 March 2018, 189 with 70 points (superior English), 190 NSW 70+5 points. Now applied for SA also on Jul 7 2018 under 489 category.
> ...


Already got the invitation.


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

hi guy could anyone tells me what is the chance to get an invitaion from NSW under this occupation with 60 points . thank you


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

redato said:


> hi guy could anyone tells me what is the chance to get an invitaion from NSW under this occupation with 60 points . thank you


Suggest you to increase your score to increase the chance as I have not seen anyone getting invite with this score currently.


----------



## Chris1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Has anyone had any luck at receiving a positive vetasses 133111 as a fit out project manager with a BSc in Construction Management. The problem I'm having is, when emailing vetasses they do not match a BSc construction management with a project manager occupation.


----------



## shanayaaa (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi All,

Hope you are doing well!!!!!!

Can you please help me to answer the following queries..

1) I have already done the assessment of Civil engineer and I have currently 85 points. Is it be worth taking assessment in CM as well?
a) I have total 6 years of experience but out that only 3 years as a CM and rest as a senior planning engineer.

2) Assuming they approve my 3 years of experience, will i get 5 points for the same, or do they deduct 1 year as a part of initial experience as a CM. If that happens i will get 0 points for experience. Any inputs on the same?

3) I can show my First 2 years of experience with documents as required with R&R and Org chart, but will they count it since that it was my first job.

4) What was the last cutoff as per your knowledge. Since my score will drop significantly if my experience is not counted.

5) Is there any telegram of whatsapp group of CM.

It will be very helpful if you can answer my queries..

Thank you in advance


----------



## rennn (Apr 11, 2021)

shanayaaa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you are doing well!!!!!!
> 
> ...


This is also what i'm thinking about. Civil Engineer isn't in the PMSOL, but CPM is. Any news on CPM's getting invites lately?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

rennn said:


> This is also what i'm thinking about. Civil Engineer isn't in the PMSOL, but CPM is. Any news on CPM's getting invites lately?


The last I checked, CPM was not a priority. So far, there have been no reports of CPMs being invited. If you are onshore, you do stand a chance but I remember reading on the current active priority lists that CPM was not on the list of 189/190. Do visit the DHA and individual states to confirm.


----------

